# Best Budget Wireless Lens Release....??



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2017)

Hi all,

I've got my 5D3...RT until mounted on top to control my 600RT flashes. I want to do a bit of light painting while hand holding the flash units.

I was going to use my old Vello Wireless Shutter boss.....which would have been just want I needed, but I found that the wireless part is broken, new batteries didn't fix it...its gone.

So, I was about to maybe buy a newer version, but thought, I really don't need all that intervelometer and other functionality the Vello had and I still have the main Vello unit as a *wired* lens trip...

I was looking on amazon through the other suggestions and notice there were a number of simple units, wireless...basic lens releases...some maybe would hit the auto focus...but all in all, just needing simple lens release.

I'd prefer it hook on the canon 3 pin connector......

Any suggestions out there? I saw units ranging from about $35 to $58......

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## slclick (Jan 24, 2017)

Why not get one with more bells and whistles? 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GC33WLC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1LANONJ3ODZA2&coliid=I130ASFBC5N7D7&psc=1


----------



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2017)

slclick said:


> Why not get one with more bells and whistles?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01GC33WLC/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1LANONJ3ODZA2&coliid=I130ASFBC5N7D7&psc=1



Thanks for the link, that might indeed do the trick and the price is right.

Do you have first hand experience with this unit?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2017)

Why not use the Rel mode on the handheld RT? It is free, in that you already own it, and if the release works the flash will.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Why not use the Rel mode on the handheld RT? It is free, in that you already own it, and if the release works the flash will.



I have two 600EX-RT flashes.
I have the Yungnuo (sp?) version of the controller for them....

I have the radio unit on the camera, and one flash on a stand, and the other in my hand (or on a pole to hold it away from me).....

Are you saying that if I"m holding one of the 600's, there is a way to trip the shutter on the camera and have all to fire?

Thanks in advance....I'm still learning the flash stuff...

C


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2017)

cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Why not use the Rel mode on the handheld RT? It is free, in that you already own it, and if the release works the flash will.
> ...



Yes. I do it a lot.

On one of your 'Slave' flashes push 'Menu1' button to 'Menu2' then the left hand button of the four dynamic buttons says 'REL' push that and it triggers the camera shutter which fires the flashes. If you want more flashes in a longer exposure just push the test lamp as many times as you like.

Here is an 8 second shot fired remotely as described above with two 600-EX-RT's in my hand each fired three times onto the flag pole.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 24, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...



Oh my goodness...THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!

I gotta dig into the manual and start reading more, I had no idea it had this functionality!!!

C


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 24, 2017)

cayenne said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



You are welcome. If the camera has AF switched on it will not fire unless focus is achieved, which can be problematic for night shots, I always use MF and turn the AF switch off (or use a MF lens!).


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 24, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > privatebydesign said:
> ...


I did not know! Thanks!

You learn something new on this forum all the time!


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi cayenne. 
I see you most likely have a solution, but in case it doesn't work with the Yongnuo unit (ST-E3 equivalent?) (or for anyone not blessed with the EX 600RT's) I use this kit regularly and it does both flash and wireless release, it only triggers AF if it is set on the shutter button, I use the back AF on button and don't have to worry about the AF changing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## cayenne (Jan 25, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi cayenne.
> I see you most likely have a solution, but in case it doesn't work with the Yongnuo unit (ST-E3 equivalent?) (or for anyone not blessed with the EX 600RT's) I use this kit regularly and it does both flash and wireless release, it only triggers AF if it is set on the shutter button, I use the back AF on button and don't have to worry about the AF changing.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Which kit were you referring? The Pixel unit from the amazon link earlier in the thread?

Thanks!!

C


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi cayenne. 
Oops, big doh moment there, forgot to post the link. 
https://www.amazon.com/2-4GHz-Channels-Wireless-Trigger-Shutter/dp/B00QGRL37A/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?s=photo&ie=UTF8&qid=1485393877&sr=1-3-fkmr0&keywords=Neewer+FC-16
I use these for both functions frequently when I don't need an interval/delay etc timer then I have choices for that too! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

